# 30-378



## rgriffi (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello
I recently had someone offer me there 30-378. I am interested in it for some long range shooting and what not but for 120 bucks a box it doesnt sound all that interesting or fun to shoot. How much for a beginner re loader which i can load some 30-378, 45-70, 223. I figured the 30-378 would be a great addition to the Barrett 50 for long range shooting.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Reloading should be much cheaper than $120 per box! Unless you have to buy the brass.


----------

